
These Are Facebook's New Offices - solipsist
http://mashable.com/2011/02/07/facebook-menlo-park-pics/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
jacques_chester
Out of 53 photographs, approximately 214 are pictures of carparks.

